# Rally Wallop 8-10 Aug - What were you doing?



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just testing the water for a Rally at the Museum of Army Flying Middle Wallop. even if you don't 'do' rallies or meets I would welcome your comments.

Date 8/9/10 August but may add extra days if interest sufficient.

Worse bits

No Toilet/Shower block
No EHU
A343 right alongside
Route to nearest pub downright dangerous.
Water available but has to be carried/rolled unless you join a couple of hoses or have really long hose.
No motorhome disposal point
Grey/Black/Cassette dump is available but again some distance from hard standing
Cost £8 a night

Best Bits

On Bus route Andover/Salisbury (Not Sunday or evenings)
Rally Field Is a good firm v slightly sloping site about 200m by 40m with two static display aircraft and a picnic area. (ideal for evening BBQ?). 
Cafe on Site Open every day 10.00 16.30
Museum on Site Open every day 10.00 16.30
Toilets available whilst Cafe or Museum open
Picnic area

Things to do/see

Danebury Hill 3 miles (iron age fort that you can see from site but you need to drive there) 
Stockbridge 5 miles (coaching village and walks) 
Cholderton Rare Breeds Farm Park 5 miles 
Hawk Conservancy Trust 7 miles (Flying displays etc £9) 
Salisbury Cathedral 12 miles (including climb the tower 2 hrs £5.50) 
Salisbury Cathedral (Donation expected Worlds oldest clock, Magna Carta). 
Salisbury City walk with blue badge guide (£3.50). 
Salisbury City walk with me. (Free) 
Salisbury Charter Market (Tues&Sats) 
Stonehenge 13 miles drive by or visit 
Scenic Hampshire drive (I'll give directions inc GPS waypoints as required) 
Winchester 14 miles (Cathedral and Shopping)


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Frankers,

We're booked in @ Hillside CC site from 7th August to 11th August ready for the Bournemouth Dog Show on the 10th somewhere or other in the New Forest.

I believe Hillside is in the Widdle Mallop area.

SDA


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hello Frank, any other date and we would be up for it (we are in Wales that Weekend), Rich and I like old Aircraft and museums.
Hope you had a good birthday and trip to Amsterdam
Lin


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You put this bit in the wrong section, Frank:

"Salisbury City walk with me. (Free)"

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

lindyloot said:


> Hello Frank, any other date and we would be up for it (we are in Wales that Weekend), Rich and I like old Aircraft and museums.
> Hope you had a good birthday and trip to Amsterdam
> Lin


Lin my trip to Amsterdam in fact was in fact a cover for a secretly arranged trip to Assen to watch the MotoGP. When we arrived I was given a bib to wear that got me just about everywhere on the quali and race days - I'm still on a high. Well higher than Rossi who fell off.

125 Rookie start (from above pitlane)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> You put this bit in the wrong section, Frank:
> 
> "Salisbury City walk with me. (Free)"
> 
> Dave


Ah I see what you mean Dave

I couldn't possibly put it in Best Bits - modesty forbids

anyway any interest out there?

Here's a video of the museum

>click<


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh and *B* marks the spot


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is what the site looks like from above


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Brings back memories. Isn't that the site of the once proposed Families Swimming Pool :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Lets see,
On site there is no water, no toilets, no toilet tip, no pub, no peace and quiet, everything is a drive to somewhere else. Oh and the cost for 3 nights is 24 POUNDS.

One of my motorhome rules is, if what I need is somewhere else then I am in the wrong place.

Sorry that weekend I will be somewhere else.

Allan


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

allan01273 said:


> Lets see, On site there is no water, no toilets, no toilet tip, ..clipped
> 
> Allan


not sure what you mean by a 'toilet tip' but there is disposal for cassette toilets as stated, and there is water.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

We would be interested in this one I think

It's close enough for us to go home to use the toilet (almost)

Denise is ex-RAF so anything to do with aeroplanes is "right up her runway"

Yeah - count us in (but no Laphroaig this time Frank)

Cheers

Dave

PS - We are in Overton - just an inch or two to the right of Andover


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Right that's one (only if I promise not to spread the Laphroaig about)

only 29 or so more to go then


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Frank,

If Dave is coming with his Harley and your coming with the Laphroaig then I better consult my social secretary (SWMBO) and see if I can get there!

Will let you know soonest!

Regards

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm trying one more bump of this if only because Carol (CarolGavin) doubts that such a place as Middle Wallop exists.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm sure they've got many 'silly' place names in Scooterland it's just that ours sound warm and soft and cuddly when their's sound like something shouted by a blue faced, bekilted warrior called Gibson as he splits you from stem to stern with a cleaver.

Still I s'pose they have to do something to keep warm up there  

Andy

PS 
Frunk if it does come off we'll visit I promise.
Undy


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Frank

I've added this rally to the rally section at the bottom of the front page, I'm having trouble adding a photo at the moment but I'll try again later.

You can all start putting your names down now.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey we have our first attendee welcome aboard


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ok Ok I gives in, it does exist I found it on google and it always right!!! 

SDA we have no daft place names and who in the name of gawd is this blue faced gibson bloke wif the cleaver???


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Ok Ok I gives in, it does exist I found it on google and it always right!!!
> 
> SDA we have no daft place names and who in the name of gawd is this blue faced gibson bloke wif the cleaver???


Was it Billy Dewar or Donald Connolly, not sure which. :lol:

SDA


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Ok I gives in, it does exist I found it on google and it always right!!!
> ...


Sure it isn't Gordon Brown!! Oh no wait we foisted him off on you, night hunny


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> clipped...... we have no daft place names ...clipped


What about

Drumnadrochit
Tongue
Bridge of Weir (unless 'of' means 'over' in dialect)
Nigg (think Monty Python)
Loans of Tullich
Fanny Hill
and my fav

Lord Berkeley's Knob

and of course on Orkney there is Twatt ( and I think Shetland has a Twatt too)

So at least Middle Wallop seems tasteful by comparison


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > clipped...... we have no daft place names ...clipped
> ...


I worry about all the people up there with neurosis, like Frort William and Frort Augustus :lol: :lol: :lol:

And what is Boat of Garten all about?

And Haugh of Glass, Maggieknockater and Fishnish?

SDA


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

We have a Piddle Brook, that runs through Wyre Piddle. H


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> PS
> Frunk if it does come off we'll visit I promise.
> Undy


Steam Driven Undies?? 8O Hmmm

Viv :lol:


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

Put my name down without checking diary, family birthday party that weekend, so can someone remove my name please  


Alan.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Alan

I've removed you from the list, sorry you were pre-booked, enjoy the party.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

litcher said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > PS
> ...


I like that Viv, I may amend my ID. :lol: :lol: :lol:

SDU


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Come on you lot, is no-one else interested in this rally?

Frank has spent ages trying to sort it out and there is so much to do and see both at the museum and in the surrounding area.

We don't have a lot of rallies here in the south go get your names down and come and see what the south has to offer, besides better weather!!


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Clianthus, we would have put our names down and would love to go .......... but we are away from the 10 to 15 July in Wales . Lin


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes I was conscious of short notice but had to fit it in around other MHF dates and the September date that I favoured (just before Shepton Mallet) was already booked at Wallop.

Still this will do to bump it up as I head off on my coast trip I will try and stay in touch but other rally staff will be keeping an eye on it for me.

Here is a link to the museum where you can see some of what is on offer.>Teensie Weenie Airways Flying Museum


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Does no-one else fancy this rally then?


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We did, but no toilets or those not open except 10am to 6pm is just a bit too long for the cork to stay put. 

Date was fine too, looking for something that weekend.

Sorry Frank


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hampshireman said:


> We did, but no toilets or those not open except 10am to 6pm is just a bit too long for the cork to stay put.
> 
> Date was fine too, looking for something that weekend.
> 
> Sorry Frank


Can I interest you with a small van with loo? :lol:

SDA


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

I think that right from the first posting this rally has had a problem.

Sallytrafic has been too truthful.

He should have bigged up the good points and left it at that. He did not need to say things like the journey to the pub is dangerous, and all of the other negative points.

Notes about other attractions being somewhere else is unnecessary, after all meeting other MHF people and visiting the Museum is the attraction. 

Allan


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Dead right Allan, I would have been happy to hang around the site, although I have been known to look into the odd pub or two and maybe stay a while. I know the one Frank means, too dodgy to get there.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well this rally is on a fast track to being cancelled 

Just amazed that there aren't 20-30 of you at a loose end that weekend who wouldn't mind a themed rally in preference to mowing the grass or shopping at Tesco. 

Sitting in a very damp Isle of Man travel centre ATM so not much I can do about it apart from bump this thread .


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Well this rally is on a fast track to being cancelled
> 
> Just amazed that there aren't 20-30 of you at a loose end that weekend who wouldn't mind a themed rally in preference to mowing the grass or shopping at Tesco.
> 
> Sitting in a very damp Isle of Man travel centre ATM so not much I can do about it apart from bump this thread .


Hi Frank,

You must've driven around the IoM a few hundred times by now you've been there that long. Can't you find the way off? :lol: :lol: :lol:

SDA


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

>> Just amazed that there aren't 20-30 of you at a loose end that weekend who wouldn't 
>> mind a themed rally in preference to mowing the grass or shopping at Tesco. 

Or entertaining in-laws 

I's be there like a flash but soon afterwards I'd end up with a very high pitched voice.

I've not been to the Island for 40 years. How do you rate it for MHs ? Is there any formal camping ?

And you have to *buy* the IOM Steam Packet Co to get there.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm interested in going, and will put my name down!

_Edit_ - Done.

If it goes ahead, it will be my first rally with MHF.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Any more?

8 people and we can get a discount for the museum


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A gentle bump from Dumfries


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

As there is only three committed to this rally, including myself, is it still on?

_Edited 27/07/08. Does the number of "Events Attended" get added when you confirm a booking? What if it is cancelled? At this point I have not attended any event with MHF!_


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If everyone ... (ok the two others) who are attending still want to come then its still on.

I'll just have to check with the Museum that they are OK about it being such a small turn out (it does have some staffing implications as I recall)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I really don't want to cancel the first rally I've tried to organise but at the moment I have only one confirmed motorhome apart from ourselves. 

If you have never been on a rally before you don't have to worry there will be no dressing up silly games or owt like that. A bit of conversation a beer or two and perhaps a taster of one or two of my malts. 

Whats there not to like?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Just put my name down and I see it has come up as "unconfirmed". What's this about having to buy tickets from Warners?

This will be our second rally with MHF (if you count an informal meet at Jakes Field) We are still new to both MHF and motorhoming in general, so be gentle with us.

Tco

edited to say I have now confirmed my booking, but not without some confusion. For the benefit of other rally virgins, when you book you get a very confusing e-mail telling you to buy tickets from one of two commercial sites. Neither of whom have this event on their calenders. Right at the bottom there is a passage which says you needn't do this if it is not a show rally linked to MMM magazine (?). So if you have a slow internet connection, you have to go sailing around the internet to no good effect.

Perhaps that is why this rally is struggling for numbers!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

tco said:


> Just put my name down and I see it has come up as "unconfirmed". What's this about having to buy tickets from Warners?
> 
> This will be our second rally with MHF (if you count an informal meet at Jakes Field) We are still new to both MHF and motorhoming in general, so be gentle with us.
> 
> ...


You have a good point I think its because the majority of other rallies are at shows. Now that I'm on the rally staff I will investigate why it has to be that way.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Frank,

That's it we are coming!

What happened to Harleydave then?

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've pm'd him, at the time he said yes the rally didn't have a page to log on to.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok I'm definitely not cancelling now we are 5 so do I hear 6? We nearly have enough for a group discount into the museum. I'm taking bookings for this right up to Thursday night.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope it goes OK for your little gang. We can't do without the loo otherwise would have been in for it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> Ok I'm definitely not cancelling now we are 5 so do I hear 6? We nearly have enough for a group discount into the museum. I'm taking bookings for this right up to Thursday night.


Put us down for two OAP's tickets. (Do we have to visit as a group or can we choose our our time/day of entry)

Regards
Tco


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

tco said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I'm definitely not cancelling now we are 5 so do I hear 6? We nearly have enough for a group discount into the museum. I'm taking bookings for this right up to Thursday night.
> ...


No we can all go when we like if at all


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm booked in Dorset 5 days previous to the 8th August, dont know if I can confirm, but I'd like to bimble in if possible, can I pay on arrival, or do I need to stump up first please.

P.S. With a 35 gallon black tank, I could, for a small fee, permit its use.
of course, as desperation increases, so does the price. :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Love to see you Bandaid 

pay when you arrive

we will leave a space for you 

Why not just add your name and we will leave it unconfirmed


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Adrian,

In that gurt great thing you don't bimble anywhere, you sort of PHNARK! into places :lol: 

Frank,

As you know if all goes to plan we'll be up on the Hillside CC site (with showers 8O) for nearly a week around your soiree and we hope to descend to visit you all. Will it make you feel better if we add our name to the list as well? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

SDA


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

OKey dokey, thanks Frank .....and Andy....


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Frank

Do we all pay on arrival, or beforehand?

What times can we arrive / must we leave?

See you Friday,
Michael


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I will be there from midday Friday to midday Monday so I guess that defines how long.

I haven't been in contact with the woman who runs it yet (since a phone call while I was away) but I imagine you pay me and I'll pay her. 

Forgive me If I seem vague but it's my first rally as an organiser but with the number so far I'm sure we can hack it anyway that people want.

I will be contacting you to get an idea of arrival times but the gate doesn't get locked and we will be there all the time so even that doesn't really matter.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just checked up with the site - no problems (even if only 4 turn up) we just pay the museum, when we leave you pay me - I pay them for however many nights you stay.


Took a short walk round Salisbury this morning so I am prepared if anyone wants the bus trip and guided tour. (Now was it 1217 or 1220 that they started the Cathedral I know it was consecrated in 1258 'cause its it 750th Birthday this year - better do some cramming!)

You can still join our little group, I'm not closing the bookings until Thursday Night.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Have just put our names down for this rally. We somehow missed seeing this one earlier 8O 
Looking forward to it, fingers crossed for nice weather.


Tina


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Am debating this one at moment. Might not be able to stay over unless someone shows us how everything works. Also need to know the lowdown on dogs at the site...

Would a flying visit be permitted? No pun intended


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Littlenell 

First one certainly a flying visit would be OK. 

We have two dogs they will be there on leads or staked - unless Jake charms himself into to someone's van.

Some of us may be going off site on Saturday morning afternoon but let us know what problems you have and we will do our utmost to fix them I'll pm you with our mobile number so you can get in touch even if only for the flying visit. 

Lets face it the only thing that could stop you staying over one night would be an inability to make the bed and/or work the loo, everything else is a bonus. 

Welcome aboard Tina.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Frank

Linda and I hope to arrive very early Fri afternoon, and all things being equal, we will stay until Monday morning.

How about a Salisbury shopping trip via helicoptor, think you can arrange it??  :lol:  

Rgds,

Michael


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Michael

I reckon the bus at £6 return (free with a bus pass) will be as much as I can organise, just printed up the time table for Saturday.

Having spent most of my army career keeping helicopters up in the sky and too much of my Trinity House career with a paraffin budgie strapped to my back I have to say helicopters have lost some of their appeal.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Frank

Ah well, just a thought. It's the one thing I have not had the pleasure of doing so far.

We will probably have a relaxing weekend, but must visit the museum. I have passed M.W. many times, but never had the opportunity to stop.

I have been there once, for the "flying to music" evening, which was brilliant.

Michael


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

TR5 said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> must visit the museum. I have passed M.W. many times, but never had the opportunity to stop.
> 
> Michael


We called in some years ago and the prize exhibits were a couple of Argentinian planes from the Falklands war. I don't quite know how that fitted in with the Helicopter School, but it was interesting to see them.

Tco


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

tco said:


> TR5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Frank
> ...


They are not there now. The heavily armed Pucara were able to fly slowly enough to be a real menace to our helicopters in the Falklands.

I believe they were responsible for the loss of some of our aircraft.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Right I've sent emails to those that have booked to come the rest of you have got just 24hrs to add their names to the list and join this rather exclusive gathering. 

I've sent pms to those who might pay flying visits giving our mobile number.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

*No PM received*

Have confirmed with hubby that we will risk our newbieness and stay over the Fri night. Will have to head of Sat as helping set up a dog fund raising event up near Odiham.

No PM received here yet but not sure if I am looking in right place?!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: No PM received*



littlenell said:


> Have confirmed with hubby that we will risk our newbieness and stay over the Fri night. Will have to head of Sat as helping set up a dog fund raising event up near Odiham.
> 
> No PM received here yet but not sure if I am looking in right place?!


Yours has just gone


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

*No longer newbies!!*

Yeah, we have spent the first night in our van, and what a great welcome and superb advice from the other rally goers. We have learnt a lot about our MH and can actually work most of it now! Hot water, blown heating, cooking, and fridge all got a test. Oh and the loo too!

Dog managed ok and did not even try to invade the overcab bed.

One thing is for sure-we will be back!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Frank,

Sorry I didint make it for the weekend, I ended up going Dorset to Ipswich for more work. I'll diary the Malvern weekend and hopefully meet you there.

Adrian


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I am sitting in the van over looking the airfirld, Yesterday we were entertained by various helicopters flying about and even had pilots waving at us  

The guys all set to investigating little nell's gorgeous and unusual motorhome, they soon had the gas flowing and the water hot and cooker working  

Last night we all got together and had a great time getting to know each other, even the drizzle didn't dampen anyones enjoyment, thanks to Chris and Clare's awning and heater. Even the dogs got involved with an impromptu fashion show of doggie fleeces by littlenell's dogs. Very cool 8) 

Today we have had a guided walk around Salisbury with Frank as tour guide, excellent and we even had time to do a little shopping before catching the bus back to the vans. 
The weather isn't very friendly at the moment but it is brightening up a little, although raining and a bit windy so most people are in their vans relaxing.

Great 1st Rally by Frank and Doreen, very glad we came despite the weather forcasts.

Tina


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Frank & Doreen

Thank you so much for making us welcome on our first rally.

Linda and I enjoyed the weekend, and I certainly was surprised by the content of the museum, so much so that I went in twice.

Also thanks to Chris & Claire who provided shelter under their RV awning from the wind and rain, making it possible for all to get together on two evenings, despite the weather. Claire, hope you had a safe trip to wales!

Great weekend, look forward to doing it again!

Thanks.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Back safe and sound.

Many thanks to Frank and Doreen for organising this great weekend. What a superb museum, will most certainly go there again.

We had a great time and the weather did nothing to dampen our spirits :roll: 

Was great to welcome our MH virgins and make sure they had a good time. That littlenell Toyota is an awesome MH!

Have managed to dump and clean both tanks, empty the RV of all unnecessary bits. Parked up, had lunch.

I forgot that I had to install a new dishwasher that arrived today! Unable to find any store that would sell and install so got fed up and bought to install myself.

Claire has left for Caerphilly so it does not matter that the kitchen is in a bit of a mess :lol: 

Will post some pics of the weekend when I get time hopefully later!

Best regards

Chris


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Frank, Thanks for a superb tour of Salisburyand introduction to wet Wallop! Throughly enjoyed the whole weekend. So glad that you didn't cancel through small numbers. Lovely to meet all the others (and the dogs) hopefully we will get together again in the future.

Had to wait until we got home as I couldn't get a connection before.

Tco.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well it wouldn't have been any good without you folks so thanks for your thanks but give yourselves a clap as well.

Doreen and Frank

You can't see my photos on the thread because I can't get the links to photos on the new MHF gallery to work but I'll put them on *my* online gallery and then link to them and post here when I've done it.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

OK done it click on the photo button below and it will take you to an album index, the Wallop Rally is in "Some 2008 Rallies".

If it hiccups at all don't worry I'm editing another album in the same website ATM and I might interfere with it


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> OK done it click on the photo button below and it will take you to an album index, the Wallop Rally is in "Some 2008 Rallies".
> 
> If it hiccups at all don't worry I'm editing another album in the same website ATM and I might interfere with it


what photo button, cant see one, havent got one.....I'm upset now.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Adrian

have you the slim theme selected?

stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bandaid said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > OK done it click on the photo button below and it will take you to an album index, the Wallop Rally is in "Some 2008 Rallies".
> ...


Adrian at the bottom of any of my posts I have a button that links to my photos (its something that you set up in your own profile)


----------



## metz (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Folks, Pleased you all enjoyed the rally at the air museum, Chris and I were just down the road at Whitechurch at the wedding of our neice, who is the daughter of Ron & Rose Eastman both who spent many many hours working at the museum, both sadly have past away Ron spent at lot of time restoring the aircraft Rose worked there part time and did most of the artwork you see on the walls, and the picture collarges, we were lucky enough to be given a personal tour by Rose before she died, it's good to know that their work is appreciated even now.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes Bosses I am in Slim,( the site, not me, thats for sure) and no, Frank I cant see the button on your posts.


anyway, Im going to pop off and investigate what I is doing incorrectly.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

_anyway, Im going to pop off and investigate what I is doing incorrectly_

being slim i recon :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh not a hope in hell Stew,

2 words which in my caase havent been true for best part of 20 years. 

once upon a time, however, in the land that overtime forgot, I was the slim, active young man my brain says that I still am.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hey Ho all,

I should be in bed!

Not sure if this will work, but hopefully here is a link to a slideshow of the fun and frivolity at Middle Wallop.



If you don't like it I will add the pics instead/as well as.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

works for me.

G'night.

Tco


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice one Chris


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

A small victory on a personnal note, is that I found all the buttons including the one to access Franks ( and anyone elses too) photos.

Downside is, that although work took me away, I really should have subbied it out aand gone to the rally, everybody looks like they had a better time than me.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Chris

Works fine or me too! Pics are fabulous, I must have a go at doing this sometime.

All the best,
Michal & Linda


----------



## freestyla (May 28, 2008)

I am well chuffed you all had a great time at the home of the Army Air Corps!

I am in the Corps and Wallop is my home and work place.

Sorry I was not around but I am out of the country at the mo.

Regards


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Keep safe then.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

bandaid said:


> Keep safe then.


Good point. I noticed elsewhere that one of the Wallop training flights as recently as the end of May crashed and both student and instructor were killed.

Tco


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

It's a good job it's a bit? safer now....

http://www.accident-report.com/UK/194405.html


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

freestyla said:


> I am well chuffed you all had a great time at the home of the Army Air Corps!
> 
> I am in the Corps and Wallop is my home and work place.
> 
> ...


Hot and Sandy perchance... 8O Take care.


----------



## freestyla (May 28, 2008)

tco said:


> bandaid said:
> 
> 
> > Keep safe then.
> ...


More info here http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/devon/7426231.stm

The instructor was a very good friend of mine. Tragic circumstances and he is deeply missed by all.

Just enjoying my 'down time' at Wallop before I go back to Field Army duties next year! A 'hot and sandy' location is calling!


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Sad news that- there was a big piece about it on the news all yesterday. 

We are already planning when we can get away again. MH is in garage having service and new tyres fitted so hopefully we get it back tonight. Leak is definately where the wires came in so have found a little device that I might add on if needs be to stop it as mechanic said he might try a different route for the cable to the broken reversing camera.

I forgot to say that on the way home we got our first wave from another MH....we waved back like loonies!!

Those that attended who might have great ideas about what our MH needs....please send links. My ebay account is at the ready and the flexible friend twitching away!


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Mat & Deb,

Why not go to a show and have a look at all the great gadgets there that you just can't live without :wink: The next good one is at Shepton Mallet, in a couple of weeks. A few of the folks you met at Wallop will be there too. Hope you get the reversing camera all sorted out, and all went well with the service.

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Mat & Deb,

Why not go to a show and have a look at all the great gadgets there that you just can't live without :wink: The next good one is at Shepton Mallet, in a couple of weeks. A few of the folks you met at Wallop will be there too. Hope you get the reversing camera all sorted out, and all went well with the service.

Tina


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Tina,

No need to repeat yourself :lol: 

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

G2EWS said:


> Hi Tina,
> 
> No need to repeat yourself :lol:
> 
> Chris


actually its now thought that its a MHF bug; a seemingly random duplication of posts, so that gets tina off the hook ..... just this once - or should that be twice :teeth


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Phew!!! 

Thanks for that Frank, our internet connection here is so bad it can be hard to post once let alone in duplicate :evil: 

Tina


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Tina, Am toying with that one - would need to bring hounds though :? Have made first purchase of a hook up cable!! Woohoo!

Service done. 4 new tyres made it rather a pricey service. The chap also had to strip everything down and then find numbers for parts before he could order them. I have asked for copies of them to keep in case we have to move and he cannot be our service point!

It drove nicely home and they apparently have a 100T loading on them 8O 

Unfortunately despite him checking cables etc the camera still won't work. I think it will need replacing. Any ideas if I just fit a new camera whether they will be compatible with the monitor?

I think husband is rather concerned at what I might get up to next -after buying the MH


----------

